# Does this sound like a pregnant feral?



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

I wasn't sure what to do when I encountered her and I didn't have my phone or any way of transporting her. I was walking during my lunch break around the housing development behind my office. I encountered a beautiful calico who came right up to me and started rubbing against my legs. She had no collar or identification, looked like a young adult. Watching her walk around and roll on her back I noticed she had breast enlargement and a big belly. I thought she might be either pregnant or nursing. I felt terrible as I didn't know what to do for her. First I wasn't even confident she was a feral, she might belong to someone. Second, I was worried she might have kittens nearby if she was nursing; I was afraid to separate her from her babies if she was a momma cat. Additionally I had no way to transport her as I was walking without my phone. I watched her so that she wouldn't be hit by a car and eventually she hid in some bushes. I did peek in the bushes for any evidence of babies and didn't see any. 

My question, should I just leave her alone if I see her again? It breaks my heart to think of just leaving an animal out in the wild if it needs help, but I just don't know enough about the situation and I'm worried interfering could cause even more harm. Any suggestions from cat lovers?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

If her belly was big, and teats enlarged, she was likely very close to having her kittens, not that she had already had them. It is possible she did belong to someone, since she was very friendly, so definitely not feral. I don't think you had much choice other than just walk away and wish her well, and hope she had a home to have her kitties. If you see her again, and she is thinner, then she's had her kittens somewhere--whether in a house or outside--and they need her.


----------

